# Baby Powder for Feminine Hygiene



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Judge tosses $417M award against Jonson & Johnson. A woman claimed the product caused her to develop ovarian cancer after having used it for over 50 years. She has since died.

How common was this practice? I've never heard of women using the product for that purpose and don't recall any advertising suggesting it.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

I've never done it, but apparently it's really common. You can still buy feminine hygiene powders just about anywhere -- although I think they are smartening up and taking the talc out.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I've never heard of anyone using baby powder in that area.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

what the American Cancer Society has to say


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I was thinking I had been living a very sheltered life. When I was engaged to be married, my future MIL divulged that she douched every day of her life. My gyno said not to do that as it upsets the natural balance. Just curious as to where these practices start.

Still trying to figure out why teenagers thought a bottle of 7-up was a good after-sex spermicide.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The practices start because of many (maybe most at one time) females being taught from a very early age that area is dirty. That teaching has been carried down from generation to generation. It hasn't completely stopped but it's definitely not as bad as it once was.


----------



## KaraBoo0723 (Oct 1, 2016)

My H uses baby powder to prevent heat rash and irritation in his groin area. He’s a big man and only wears boxers, works as an electrician but in this area that usually translates to the oilfields and fire retardant gear that does not ventilate well to say the least . He does, however, refuse to use any powder that is not 100% cornstarch so I really have no issue with it, even as a nurse. I’m just glad he places a high priority on basic hygiene lol!!


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

I was under the impression douches were bad for women because of the flushing away good bacteria and changing a normal Ph of the vagina. I was also told by a doctor, the vagina flushes itself so wouldn't the talcum powder also get flushed out? Of course PIV sex might ram it into the cervix. Talc doesn't have a flagella tail like sperm does, so how does talc get into the ovaries?

This baby powder case seems like another $2.9 million McDonald's coffee spill. (award reduced to $640,000)

Manufactures get women to think they smell off but using the manufacture's product will fix the deficiency. Some manufactures will do some unscrupulous things to earn money. I remember all of the 1960 men's hair products that advertised women being attracted to men who the product being advertised. 

Brylcreem (an emulsion of water and mineral oil stabilized with beeswax) but that wouldn't sell so instead it was the jingle ""Brylcreem—A Little Dab'll Do Ya!" that made it famous. And, with all of the women too that made the product sell.

And all of the tobacco commercials that promised "great taste."

More non-sense being sold


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

@Handy, those ads were downright scary! I see there was an ad promoting baby powder for feminine hygiene.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

There is a lot of misinformation or incorrect information out there. If smelly, the vagina's natural flora balance is out of whack. When yeast rules, we go off to the store to get the treatment. But many people don't know about BV which is the fishy odor. If diagnosed by a doc, you will be prescribed an antibiotic. At the end of each treatment, however, you don't know if the good bacteria or the bad (BV) will reign supreme. MANY times I have been treated for BV only to wind up with a yeast infection. Because antibiotics kill the good bacteria too. I have found boric acid tablets inserted at bedtime, while yucky as heck, works really well.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> boric acid


That stuff is great for killing roaches, too, so it would be kind of a "two birds with one stone" thing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> That stuff is great for killing roaches, too, so it would be kind of a "two birds with one stone" thing.


Instructions unclear. Inserted boric acid tablet into roach's vagina. Now it's angry.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

GTdad said:


> That stuff is great for killing roaches, too, so it would be kind of a "two birds with one stone" thing.


LOL! Yup. It is also a rat and roach poison.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Probiotics every day ladies. Keeps the va jj very happy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

